# rozčilovat se nad čím dělat něco



## Odriski

Od vlákna: *předělávat svět podle svého obrazu*
Today I read a Komentar from Novinky, and there is a phrase confusing me, it says "Nad ničím se Trump před volbami tolik nerozčiloval jako nad americkou naivitou neokonzervativců předělávat svět podle svého obrazu.", please see the link here: KOMENTÁŘ: Obrázková politika - Alexander Tomský

Hi

So "rozčilovat se nad čím dělat něco" such phrase exist? If so what does it mean in English?

Thanks


----------



## werrr

I hope this helps:

Nad ničím se Trump před volbami tolik nerozčiloval jako nad americkou naivitou neokonzervativců předělávat svět podle svého obrazu.

Before the election, nothing troubled Trump more than the naive American attempts of the neoconservatives to remodel the world in accordance with their own personal worldviews.


----------



## Odriski

Thank you! So in this sentence, naivita means naive attempts?


----------



## ilocas2

Odriski said:


> Thank you! So in this sentence, naivita means naive attempts?



No, it's just a free translation.

naivita - naivety, naiveness, naiveté, guillibility


----------



## morior_invictus

"Nad _ničím_ se Trump před volbami tolik nerozčiloval jako nad americkou naivitou neokonzervativců předělávat svět podle svého obrazu."
"Nothing was pissing off Trump more than. . . "

The construction is: "rozčilovat se nad _něčím_" / "nerozčilovat se nad _ničím_"

A different example might be:

"Nothing worries me more than thinking that something could happen to our daughter while we're away."
"Nic mě netrápí tolik jako. . ."

The construction is: "trápit se _něčím_" / "netrápit se _ničím_"

"Nad ničím se Trump před volbami tolik nerozčiloval jako nad americkou naivitou neokonzervativců předělávat svět podle svého obrazu."
". . .to remake the world in their own image***." (i.e. to make, in this case, Afghanistan look like other Western countries - to intervene in Afghanistan in an attempt to 'teach them'/'instill into them' "Western norms/values/principles/beliefs"). There was also a discussion about Afghan women and the extent to which they are "free":







vs.






Last but not least, the writer of the article also used the following construction: "naivita" + infinitive verb (e.g. "naivita myslet si, že..." = "myslet si, že. . . je naivní" etc.)
___________________
*** just think of the so often quoted: "God created man in His own image"


----------

